# Matt Thornton Seminar-S. Illinois



## jujutsu1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Matt Thornton of Straightblast Gym International will be holding an Aliveness Seminar in Southern Illinois-Carterville/Carbondale.  It will be January 31 and February 1st.  Roughly 6 hours per day and cost $70.   Those interested can email me at jujutsu1@msn.com


----------



## Marvin (Feb 5, 2004)

How about a review of the seminar?


----------



## jujutsu1 (Feb 5, 2004)

The seminar was great!  I host a different seminar about every 30 day and for the money few offer more.  Matt Thornton is a great teacher.  Id recommend his seminars or videos to anyone.  Ive been involved in MA since 1979.  I learned enough in three day to keep me busy for six months.


----------

